# Cobia?



## Sedge (Apr 30, 2012)

I've heard about a lot of folks catching ling. Are they responding to the snapper chumming or what?


----------



## DAWGONIT (Jan 16, 2009)

You never know what will come up w/ the chum.
That's one of our preferred methods in the Tidewater area of VA.


----------



## Island24 (May 12, 2008)

It seems the cobia are hungry this time of year. May be the water temp. We caught one last time out. The cobia followed an 18" snapper to the boat and we dropped down a cut bait and he hit it like he had not eaten in a month.


----------



## Ringo Redux (Jul 7, 2010)

Figures - my entire goal for fishing this year was to catch a cobia. Doesn't look like I'll get the chance to do it, and guys are pulling them up with chum. Someone catch one for me.


----------



## Cape_Horn_24 (Feb 8, 2010)

We caught one the first weekend of snapper season as we were getting ready to move to a new spot. We had been on the spot we were at for about 30 minutes and as we were situating gear he swam straight up to the boat and inhaled a live threadfin.


----------



## gonefishin (Mar 10, 2012)

Saw a huge one caught last Thursday off Alabama coast. Guy comes trolling over to me with a gaff in a fish hanging over the side of his boat. gets pretty close and picks it up and says " do you know what kind of fish this is?" my jaw hits the floor. It was a huge cobia. He said it wouldnt fit in his fish box. I told him it would fit in MINE. He declined. Should have told him it was a trash fish and give it to me for cut bait.:whistling:. I caught one last year. very good eating


----------



## Trophyhusband (Nov 30, 2011)

I caught my first one last time out and I wasn't even chumming. He hit a live bait in the middle of the column. I've also had a couple recently follow snapper up to the boat.


----------



## Mullethead (Oct 4, 2007)

Seems to be a lot of cobia catches being reported - The ususal pattern is for fish to populate the reefs and rigs after the spring migration. This year is seems like thenumbers are up. I have gotten two so far this snapper season - both in a chum line over a reef intended to raise snapper


----------



## Lyin Too (Aug 31, 2009)

Ive been out 3 times this snapper season and seen multiples every time out, only got 2 to bite though. Even pitching crabs at em.


----------



## bigrick (Sep 29, 2010)

After the migrate they move to the reefs to find food, the further west you go the thicker they will be. Caught more on reefs snapper fishing last year then sight fishing all April. They eat a lot easier now than earlier in the year.


----------



## Sailfish236 (Jan 25, 2011)

Caught this one fishing for snappers last wed.


----------



## DAWGONIT (Jan 16, 2009)

have caught all mine here while bottom fishing.


----------



## Island24 (May 12, 2008)

I went twice in April to sight fish the cobia and saw four but caught none. I went snapper fishing in June and caught a cobia - thats fishing.


----------



## get ur line wet (Jun 6, 2009)

Caught my first keeper cobia on the first snapper trip this season. We hung on the same spot all morning (you can see why below). Caught the cobia reeling in my drop to avoid a mate who hooked up a king mac. Next thing you know we have two wild ones on. Oh, caught him on a thawed cigar minnow. You just never know.
Good Luck to you!


----------



## DaltonDeployed (Feb 23, 2012)

2 big snapper and a cobia, cant complain about a fishing trip like that!


----------



## OHenry (Apr 28, 2011)

Pulled up two over 30 pounds yesterday out of Destin. One on a threadfin and the other grabbed a vermillian snapper on the way up. Nice bonus fish.:thumbup:


----------



## twlack (Oct 26, 2011)

We pulled a few cobia out of Charlotte Harbor while trolling for mackerel. Tsunami silver spoons seemed to do best but got one on a pinfish and one on a threadfin. My first keeper cobia ever on the pinfish. And my first leopard ray on the tsunami spoon, what a tail they have.


----------



## dantheman1 (Apr 28, 2008)

We do a good bit of night trips for snapper while using chum and use underwater lights. Has anyone tried or gotten any cobes at night?


----------



## knot @ Work (Apr 18, 2012)

:thumbsup: wow great day for fishin 

weather needz to cooperate with calm sea and wind for a few weeks

great pix

:thumbup:


----------



## Sailfish236 (Jan 25, 2011)

dantheman1 said:


> We do a good bit of night trips for snapper while using chum and use underwater lights. Has anyone tried or gotten any cobes at night?


That cobia in the pic above was just after dark. :thumbsup:


----------

